# rejuvenate dash bezels



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

any tips on cleaning up the pot metal dash pieces on a 65 dash ..the pieces I've seen all have pits and no shine ..I can live with a few pits but what do you use to get the shine back :confused


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I am assuming your are asking about all the pieces not just the ribbed panels. These are available in reproductions but I understand they are poor quality. If you do not plan on re chroming and you don't mind the pitting you can buff the panels. But this entails having a buffing setup. Buffing wheels and compound are not that expensive but you need a buffing motor/mandrel set up. If you go this route do not be to aggressive as you will end up cutting into the copper flash cote. I was fortunate and had a few panels to work with and in the end I was able to get a fairly good set. You can also buff the knobs, but I know some are available new. When restoring the heater controls, I stripped the original black paint, pulled out the plastic face rebuffed and reinstalled. It is a bit of work and if you are on a budget you can achieve passable results. Once again re chroming is still the best option if your pieces are not in the best of shape.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

yeah the ribbed panels are what I'm trying to repair ...budget is key factor need to keep all my expenses to a minimum ... when you say buffing do you use any compound or just buff with a buffing type wheel.. I see the buffing wheels for sale that you can install on a drill motor ... they are made of different materials ..the pits I'll live with ..had them on my console and cleaned them up with a small file and then repainted the black ribs and it looks pretty good for a driver quality piece


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

You need the buffing compound that works with chrome, any one selling the wheels will have this. You can get this in very small sticks. Maybe try Harbor Freight. The RPM on a drill is too slow and will not work, not enough heat generated to melt the buffing stick. In a pinch and if you have a table top grinder you can swap out the grinding disc for a buffing wheel. Just be careful and keep your part at the 4:00 position, the wheel likes to grab and throw the part.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

...will give the wheel on the grinder a shot ...yeah I've had things fly like UFO's before ..thanks


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't stress enough not to to buff through the chrome. Try the backside first until you get the 'feel' of the wheel. Chrome plating was/ is very thin on these parts. Good luck!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

stop at your local auto parts store and pick up a can of mothers metal polish. and make sure you got plenty of soft rags, cause there gonna turn black. the more you polish, the nicer they will get. rickm.


----------

